# Expanders



## hwt7112 (Sep 8, 2009)

Will 4 gb external e sata hard drive work with romano pro


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

No.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

hwt7112 said:


> Will 4 gb external e sata hard drive work with romano pro


It can if you use MFSTool 3.2 to add the external eSata drive to the internal drive. The caveat is that you will have to expand twice because you have to limit the partition size to 2TB for each expansion. In fact you can add a 6TB drive if you wish. Not sure about 8TB. I would have to calculate if there is enough room in the MFS header to add that many partitions.


----------



## manderson96 (Jul 11, 2016)

jmbach said:


> It can if you use MFSTool 3.2 to add the external eSata drive to the internal drive. The caveat is that you will have to expand twice because you have to limit the partition size to 2TB for each expansion. In fact you can add a 6TB drive if you wish. Not sure about 8TB. I would have to calculate if there is enough room in the MFS header to add that many partitions.


jmbach

Can you do this with a bolt?

If so what is the procedure?

Do you have to remove existing drive in order to do this?

ANd do both drives have to be connected to the computer running MFS Tools at the same time?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

manderson96 said:


> jmbach
> 
> Can you do this with a bolt?
> 
> ...


I apologize for the late response. Yes it can be done with the bolt. You will have to have the internal drive and the expander drive hooked up to the computer at the same time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

